# truck to trailer size??



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

i have a ford ranger 4*4 manual and was wondering if a 5*8 trailer would be too much for it. only traveling 40 miles to the hunting grounds right now and around 4-5 dozen big foots 2 dozen shells with 3 blinds and 3-4 dozen duck dekes. looking to save money on having to take at least two rigs to get everything out to the field this next year. thanks for the help.


----------



## printer (Dec 13, 2009)

You didnt say if it is aluminum but either way you should be ok.


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

i dont have it yet. i am actually looking into building one. my brother is a welder by profession and might be able to get me a deal on some aluminum or steel. thanks for the input though.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Your truck will be able to pull it fine. If its a 4 banger it might struggle at higher speeds and with wind or hills but it'll still get you point A to point B.


----------



## beakbreakers (Apr 24, 2010)

its the v6 and dont have to worry about hills in grand forks area..... :wink: thanks guys


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't you will have a problem. I have a Chevy Colorado with only a 3.7 V6 and it has no problem with my 6 x 12 with the four wheeler in it. I would not go with steel though.


----------

